# A quick question - Wine and Liquor at Costco?



## BevL (Jan 24, 2008)

Do the Costcos and grocery stores in Hawaii sell wine and liquor?  I can't remember and I just can't seem to find it on line.

Down to seven sleeps!!


----------



## Poobah (Jan 24, 2008)

*Costco*

The Costco on Kauai sells wine and spirits. Maybe it has changed, but their prices on some things weren't THAT good compared to the Big Save in Koloa. That was two years ago.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## BevL (Jan 24, 2008)

THank you.  We'll be on the Big Island but I would imagine it's the same throughout.


----------



## lynne (Jan 25, 2008)

Both wine and liquor are sold in the Kona Costco.  There are also a few really good wine stores on the Island and their prices are very reasonable.

Edited to add that all the grocery stores also sell wine and liquor.


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 25, 2008)

lynne said:


> Both wine and liquor are sold in the Kona Costco.  There are also a few really good wine stores on the Island and their prices are very reasonable.



The Volcanic Winery has some very good wine.  Anyway, I just love them.  Especially thier guava wine.  Im so sorry Im at work right now


----------



## cookinmamma (Jan 25, 2008)

When you are there, try Maui Blanc, made w/ fermented pineapple juice - by a Tedeschi Winery in Maui.  Tried it for the 1st time on Kauai, and brought back a case from Honolulu.  It's fabulous.  Refreshingly semi-dry w/ a heady pineapple bouquet that will remind us of the islands for as long as the bottles hold out!!  Oh, and it's very inexpensive: $7.99 on sale at Safeway.


----------



## BevL (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh, thanks for the suggestion - I love trying local wines.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 25, 2008)

The Tedeschi Winery is fun to visit, even if you don't buy any of their wines there.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bev,

Here's the Tedeschi Vineyards, now known as Maui's Winery, website http://www.mauiwine.com/


Richard


----------



## JanB (Jan 25, 2008)

*Wine and Spirits*

Be sure to check out Longs Drugs on the islands.  They have some great sales on both.  Also, check out their sales on coffee and macadamia nuts.


----------

